# Sup Everyone



## Tufty (Aug 7, 2006)

Some may know me some may not. Been checking out this forum for ages now never really had time to Reg to it but i have now and i will be spending more of my free hours of the evening on here furthering my knowledge on Car Care/Detailing.

Here is a few pics of my Car.


















Recent

















Also where is the best place to buy detailing products from.


----------

